# [solved] Mysql geht aber nur local

## alive79

Hallo,,

folgendes problem stellt sich heraus,

mysql ist instaliert und geht von gentoo auch aus aber wenn ich an nem anderen rechner sitze und mit prog auf sql zugreifen will geht es nicht.

hab mit portscanner schon alle ports suchen lassnn wo offen sind aber ist nur 22 mit ssh offen und port 2273 aber da reagiert er komisch mit "bad Handshake"

kann mir vlt jemand helfen

gruß AliveLast edited by alive79 on Sun Jan 11, 2009 1:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flash49

/etc/mysql/my.cnf 

```
# security:

# using "localhost" in connects uses sockets by default

# skip-networking # auskommentieren

#bind-address                           = 127.0.0.1 # ändern zu:

bind-address                            = 0.0.0.0
```

----------

